# Texas Rod Building Show & our military



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

The Texas Custom Rod Builders Show (www.TexasCustomRodBuildersShow.com) is this upcoming Friday and Saturday, Feb. 17th-18th at the Lake Jackson Civic Center in Lake Jackson, TX. The Show is from 10 am to 6 pm both days.

 We welcome anyone who builds fishing rods, would like to build rods, wants to purchase a custom-made fishing rod, or just likes to fish. Participants are coming from as far away as Canada and California for this unique event.

 [FONT=&quot]The Show will have a military/patriotic theme. On Saturday afternoon we will be awarding custom-made rods to various military veterans who have served in the Iraqi and Afghan theatres, and some veterans of earlier conflicts. These special rods are being donated by some of the top custom rod builders from around the country, as a way of saying


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Presentations to our military heroes will be Saturday at 2:00 during the Show at the Lake Jackson civic center.


----------

